# U of H Cougar Saltwater Open



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

University of Houston​ Valenti School of Communication Alumni Association​ Presents the​ ​ *10th Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament*​ *Saturday, June 18, 2016*​ *The Lazy Lizard Cantina- San Leon, TX

*​ Funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH School of Communication Alumni Associationâ€™s scholarship programs assisting future and current students with their UH education.​ ​ Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public.​ We encourage full family participation.​ ​ Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore tournament. There will be a boat and kayak division for each category.​ Awards will be given in the following divisions:​ ​ Â· Heaviest individual redfish (20-28 inches, no oversized) boat and kayak 
Â· Heaviest speckled trout (16-25 in) boat and kayak
Â· Heaviest flounder boat and kayak
Â· Heaviest stringer (3 fish) : any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and 
1 redfish boat and kayak
Shastaâ€™s pick: bring your big ugly (any trash fish) and the heaviest one wins!
* Kids Division*​ Â· Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish, Ugliest Fish, Unusual fish, etc.​ _ Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division_
​ Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.​ Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)​ Current UH students $55 per person​ ​ *Weigh in will be from 3-4 P.M. at The Lazy Lizard Cantina *​ *You must be in line no later than 4 p.m.*​ For more information please email [email protected] or call Kim 832-264-3951.​ To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com​


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THE LOCATION HAS CHANGED AND THE WEIGH IN WILL BE HELD AT TOPWATER GRILL IN SAN LEON, TX*

*STILL TIME TO REGISTER AT WWW.COUGARSALTWATEROEPN.COM*


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

redfishchick said:


> *PLEASE NOTE THAT THE LOCATION HAS CHANGED AND THE WEIGH IN WILL BE HELD AT TOPWATER GRILL IN SAN LEON, TX*
> 
> *STILL TIME TO REGISTER AT WWW.COUGARSALTWATEROEPN.COM*


Correct link: WWW.COUGARSALTWATEROPEN.COM

BTW the sponsorship level link has the wrong PDF file. It is the same as the registration file.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

The University is fixing it Monday


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

If you would the sponsorship info I can send it to you


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

http://www.houstonalumni.com/s/1442...gid=2979&cid=4852&ecid=4852&ciid=10303&crid=0


----------

